# Mabinogi Installation Issues (Just need to know how this problem may be caused)



## Sinangel (Mar 13, 2009)

This would not normally be my first stop for help like this as game forums tend to be way easier to find help on but in this case, I need someone who has some background knowledge on what may be causing the problem rather then someone who knows only the solution. This would because apparently no one on the game forum apparently knows what's wrong thereby not able to fix it.

At any rate, here's the deal: I have downloaded two different downloads both from the main site. One using their downloader and another using a direct download. When both are installing, they both just...stop...It won't have error message, it just stays at a certain % until I cancel the installation.

There is another bug for those who uninstall the game and reinstall that not all the files will be deleted and you have to delete all the files or rename the folder to get it to install. This doesn't work for this particular problem but think the two may be related. Sometimes you need to go into your processes and close the game guard manually. The key difference between my problem and this one is that I'm not a returning player. I have never had this game on my computer. It's driving me wild as I've been trying to figure this out for over 24 hours now. Can anybody help?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

this could be cause by corrupted files.
sometimes when downloading and pausing and then resuming at another time could cause the files downloaded to be corrupted, that issue occurred to me more than once, I try to download a patch that is a little big I paused it and resumed later, when it's finished downloading it was corrupted so I had to download it again...


----------

